

Broken by Design: MongoDB Fault Tolerance - wahnfrieden
http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/01/29/mongo-ft

======
spacey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5136741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5136741)

